
Show HN: Travitious – A better way to spend free time - kver
https://www.travitious.com
======
kver
Hi there,

My name is Kristaps and I'm a co-founder of an early-stage startup called
Travitious.

Here in Latvia, (a small country in Europe near Baltic sea) alternative
tourism is gaining real popularity. Mostly on holidays, people are willing to
spend some quality time in nature but all the tourist known places nearby been
visited gazillion times already and don't excite as it did before.

Travitious offers alternative tourism in combination with adventurous and
mysterious problem-solving challenges. You can do the challenges by yourself
or form a larger group to get the most out of teamwork. After signing up for a
challenge, you will unlock the first clue and further instructions to get to
the first location. Every location will allow you to explore some new places
or gain a new perspective for already known ones, and take you one step closer
to complete a challenge and who knows - maybe finishing at the top compared to
other teams.

We would appreciate your feedback. Would you be engaged to use Travitious?

Have a good one, Kristaps from Travitious

